# Will this muffler fit and how does it look?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I was looking at a new mufler for my 1995 sentra and didnt want to spend $500 for the stromung. I heard magnaflow is pretty good but have no clue other than i need a 2" inlet, perforated core muffler, and stainless steel. 

Does the bottom right one below seem like it will fit and work fine? Its magnaflow brand in case you can't tell.










Thanks


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I was also thinking the same thing.. magnaflow or flowmaster.. i think magnaflow is better or so ive heard..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah i heard flowmaster is loud and not as good as magnaflow but there are so many magnaflow designs i wasnt sure what would fit or not or how much crap would have to go through to stick it on.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was looking at these the other day. Ive also heard that flomaster was louder. I think that we would need to get the 5X8" oval center/center version.

Does anyone know the size of the Stromung?


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Flowmaster has pretty much been king of huge engines, mostly domestic stuff. I've heard quality of build on both brands is exceptional but what you ask suggests it's a universal muffler which means you'll probably have to have the hangers welded on, not a big issue but you may want to add the cost of that to the cost of the muffler for a good price comparison. Just my useless 2 cents =P


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah i noticed there where no hangers, hmmmm. It also looks out of those 4 options that the only one with the 2" inlet is the offset/center one so that appears to be the only one that will work good with the 1.6. 

Is the stock piping on the 1.6 pipe already 2"?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I was looking at these the other day. Ive also heard that flomaster was louder. I think that we would need to get the 5X8" oval center/center version.
> 
> Does anyone know the size of the Stromung? *


I am really interested in how magnaflow, sounds and performs with custom piping on a GA16de.. the reason i like it is because the tip will fit nicely in the space on the stillen rear valance... 

also, i was wondering if the oval, or round muffler would be best..


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Neil said:


> *yeah i noticed there where no hangers, hmmmm. It also looks out of those 4 options that the only one with the 2" inlet is the offset/center one so that appears to be the only one that will work good with the 1.6.
> 
> Is the stock piping on the 1.6 pipe already 2"? *


If you go to their site you can see that the 5X8" oval mufflers has the 2" center/center design. And I remember reading that the stock exhaust is about 1 5/8" or something close to that.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks for the info, gonna check now. 

I wish this stuff was easy like buy a muffler, bolt it on and drive off. I hate all this matching pipe sizes and welding hangars and getting midpipes custom made....argh.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*Magnaflow*

Well, i dunno whether or not to get the 14" body or 18" body, in the 5x8 design single to single muffler.. I mean i want the muffler because of its simplistic oval design, but not sure which one.. any help would be awesome guys... and if u know anyone who has the muffler already that would be great too..


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i used to have the #14842 and it sound nice a little rice but nice also i had 2 1/2" piping


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

do you remember how muich it ran to have it installed nissan1995?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was looking on Sentra.net's tech section and they used a magnaflow muffler on Mike Kojima's 200sx. I pmed Mike Young to find out which one it was. Ill keep you posted.

Heres a pic.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

oooo that looks real nice, thanks for the detective work!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

the magnaflow is stainless steel right??? and also what does mike kojima have, as in the the whole cat-back???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I was looking on Sentra.net's tech section and they used a magnaflow muffler on Mike Kojima's 200sx. I pmed Mike Young to find out which one it was. Ill keep you posted.
> 
> Heres a pic.
> 
> ...


that's not Mike anyone's car... Mike Saiki has a b14 and that pic is from a b13... Kojima's car is red and Young's car is gold... the exhaust is custom and the magnaflow is stainless steel and mirror polished (I have one on my car).


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

i thought mike kojima's car was a b14 maroon not red??? well that doesn't matter but my question was can I get the mid-pipe from stromung and get this exhaust???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

he's got like 10 or something but if I remember I've only seen pictures of one sentra and it was a red b13 with all kinds of crap in/on/around it...

back to the topic the magnaflow mufflers are very nice and make a deep sound, esp w/ turbo! I had a restrictor that was welded in mine when I bought it but I cut it out with a dremel...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

which model do you have James? I know yours is gonna be a bigger inlet (due to your having a nice turbo  )

BTW where do you go to have a custom piping put on and your muffler welded on? only muffler type places i know are meineke and madhatter


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't remember... I bought it used from a guy with a del Sol that lives around here...it's mirror polished as well and 2.5" in and out... yeah got custom piping done on my exhaust at a local place (cool ppl there!)

you should look around there's got to be more than just meineke and such around you...


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

So, the 5x8 a good choice?.. and how long of the body 14 or 18?.. i am thinking about getting it soon.. so i need to know.. 

my friend is going todo the custom piping at his shop, on the good ol lift, on a nice saturday ......

glad this thread is doing so well,
i like the look of the muffler too!


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

NEIL, a shop i know did it for $140 for the muffler and installed.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The body length is 14" and the overall length is 20". 

I have a question about the tip. Does the tip have to have a 2" inlet diameter to fit onto the 2" muffler?

And where are you gonna get the muffler from?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *The body length is 14" and the overall length is 20".
> 
> I have a question about the tip. Does the tip have to have a 2" inlet diameter to fit onto the 2" muffler?
> 
> And where are you gonna get the muffler from? *


I am not sure about the tip..
The tips are really expensive though... like 30$ each.. also, i have no idea where to buy the muffler at.. I mean i found a few sources but, i dont know if any of the websites are really good ya know..


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

i went to hottexhaust.com and checked out there prices.. seems very very resonable, and ... a bit of info..

the stainless still (non mirror finish) that doesnt have a tip is 70$.. 

and the mirror finish stainless steel, w/tip is 109, so basically if u bought the stainless non mirror, and bought a tip, they would come out to the same price...

also, another question... Single or Double Walled which is better?...


----------



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.showtimeautotrix.com/exhausts.html 

this guy has a vast selection of mufflers. Have a blast!

Oh yeah here is some cheap magnaflow 

http://shop.ivalueinternet.com/bigexhaust/index.cfm/action/shop_by_subcat/category_id/42.htm


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

there is a place here called Madhatter mufflers and they sell Magnaflow in their shop and do all the custom piping, i might have to check them out. That $140 seems very reasonable to me nissan1995. I'm sure the custom piping can't be THAT expensive. Its gotta be cheaper than the $500 for the stromung.

I think the mirror finish oval looks best but the normal stainless steel looks nice too. 

I cant wait to get this OEM muffler off, its possibly the wimpiest muffler i've ever seen


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

> its possibly the wimpiest muffler i've ever seen


Nah, the wimpiest muffler award should probably go to the early civics, I've drunk through straws bigger than the pipes on those =P


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL!!! 

I guess I have to look around to see if there are any places near me that sells them. Ive been looking through bigexhaust.com for teh mufflers also.

My question is the does the size of the tip have to be the same size as the muffler tip? Because I see a lot of tips that are 2.25" and 2.5" and one or tow that are 2".

Also, if I get the muffler with a 2.25" inlet and get 2" piping all the way up to muffler then go 2.25". Will there be any loss of power?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Not positive on this but everyone i've talked to in here at back in the day at the b15 forums always said that max for the 1.6 should be 2" inlet before you see powerloss. They said that 2.25"-3" should be reserved for SR20's and for turbo 1.6 and 2.0 engines.

I noticed that about the tips too, there seems to be a lot more that are 2.25, probably because its a more common size or something. I might just see if one of the magnaflow mirror or stainless is available at the shop because they already have the tip built in.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I know about the 2" piping. What I mean is have 2" piping all the way up to the muffler, then have the shop make a piece that connects the 2" piping to the 2.25" muffler inlet.

I made a picture to show what im talking about.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ahhhh i gotcha, like an adapter with 2.25" on one side and 2" on the other side. If so that would make our choices much greater.


----------

